# EGD with placement of esophageal motility probe



## Colliemom (May 2, 2014)

We have the occasional patient who can't tolerate unsedated placement of the esophageal motility probe and when we have a strong indication for esoph motility, will need to get it done somehow. In the past, these cases have been done at the hospitals, by the hospital physicians - they do the endoscopy, place the probe transnasally and then do the motility study when they awaken.

Do you think that the probe can be placed endoscopically in our Ambulatory Surgery Center?  And then have the patient's motility study done in our office? 

Does anyone have any experience with billing for an EGD (with placement of the probe) and billing for an esophageal motility on the same day?  And if yes, are both procedures being reimbursed?

thanks!


----------



## Colliemom (May 5, 2014)

Bump...


----------



## Colliemom (Jul 11, 2014)

Anyone?


----------

